

Vivian Maier: Amazing unknown street photographer - merraksh
http://www.monoscope.com/2011/01/vivian_maier_amazing_unknown_s.html

======
rayval
The photos are amazing, in the style of Robert Frank, WeeGee, and some of
Annie Leibovitz's work.

The story is also compelling -- about Maier's life, work, death in obscurity,
and the fortuitous circumstances of discovery by John Maloof, who has now made
this his life's work.

However, the OP should link to the primary source:

<http://vivianmaier.blogspot.com/>

------
marknutter
I know nothing about photography and I fully expected to be underwhelmed by
this link, but damn are those some awesome, compelling photos. This woman had
a natural talent.

------
norova
Link to a Kickstarter project for a Vivian Maier documentary:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/800508197/finding-
vivian...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/800508197/finding-vivian-maier-
a-feature-length-documentary)

It has already reached its goal, but figured I'd share anyhow.

